# bought a 1978 micro mini tonight...



## fran

hi , we just bought this tiny toyota truck mini camper. i can't find any information about it online. does anybody here know where i could look for info on a camper this old? we have 2 little ones and camp quite often - but this camper needs lots of tlc and we're willing but could use some guidance. thanks 
oh - it has two manuals - one just says 1978 toyota pickup truck and the other says "micro mini" by keytsone coach....


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Re: bought a 1978 micro mini tonight...

Hello Fran,

According to the NADA Guides book I have they made 3 models:

M-180-RD (rear dinette?) - 18' - Used Retail $1970
M-200-RB (rear bedroom?) - 20' - Used Retail $2090
M-220-SD (side dinette?) - 22' - Used Retail $2440

They were made in Ormond Beach, FL from 1976 to 1985.  It says no further info available after 1985.


----------



## fran

Re: bought a 1978 micro mini tonight...

Hello and Thank you for the information. 
I guess we are the RD one... I thought it was only 16 ft, glad to gain the extra 2!


----------



## southbound

RE: bought a 1978 micro mini tonight...

I just bought what sounds like the same rv.  Do you have a extra copy of the keystone manual.  There are some things I would like to look up.  its a 1978 and it runs great.  I also enjoy the MPG It gets.   Chris


----------



## rjann

RE: bought a 1978 micro mini tonight...

We've owned 3 Toyota-based class C campers in our years of camping, and we loved them all. I don't know what kind of info you are looking for . . . but the insides of the campers are much the same as any other class C.  We owned a Heritage and two Sunraders. If you have specific questions, I'll be glad to try to answer them.


----------



## jeff.tanguay.16@facebook.

Hi ..I just bought a84 toyota keystone too..82,000 on it have a friend in ormond will ask him to sniff around and will share any thing I find ..I do know mine haas six lug axel found out lasst nite huunting around..VERY IMPORTANT.. where recalls ect, on them..i also could use a never manual or maybe copy of the one you have..by the way please fogive typing..Cindy watusarv was extremely helpful in getting my message to to you...jeff


----------



## Philip.Saran

What little I remember of the Toyota based small Class C MH like what you have, the only real
weak area was the rear axle bearings, so that is an area to have inspected and make sure you'rs
is in good working order.

Also a little unstable in high winds, so keep that in mind when out on the highways.

On the manuals, maybe the person who has them would be willing to photo copy copies for you
for the cost of the process and postage?


----------



## Lee Chauncey

I just bought a 1979 Micro Mini.  I am in need of a manual.  I would be happy to pay someone for a manual or a photocopy of a manual.  I am trying to get the electrical system working.  I can trace everything down bit-by-bit, but I believe a manual would be very helpful.

Thanks,
Lee


----------



## wildcatervin

Check and see if this will help anyone,found it on EBAY  toyota 1978 mini manual,type this in and it has info you might use


----------



## wildcatervin

wildcatervin;83968 said:
			
		

> Check and see if this will help anyone,found it on EBAY  toyota 1978 mini manual,type this in and it has info you might use





RBR MINI CRUISER MOTORHOME OPERATION & FRIG MANUALs 500pgs for Toyota RV Service


----------

